# Cucine da incubo: parte la versione italiana con Antonino Cannavacciolo



## admin (11 Marzo 2013)

*Cucine da incubo: parte la versione italiana con Antonino Cannavacciolo*

Finalmente sta per partire, *in Italia*, un altro format di successo:* Cucine da incubo* (o Kitchen Nightmares) reso celebre in tutto il mondo dallo Chef Gordon *Ramsay*. La versione italiana dello show prenderà il via a Maggio* su Fox* ed avrà come protagonista *Antonino Cannavacciuolo*, chef italiano stellato e pluripremiato del ristorante Villa Crespi. Le puntate saranno, in totale, 8. E lo Chef Cannavacciuolo girerà l'Italia in lungo ed in largo con un solo scopo: mettere le mani in ristoranti sull'orlo del fallimento per cercare di risollevarli. 

Questi alcuni passi dell'intervista rilasciata da Cannavacciuolo al Gambero Rosso:"Perchè hanno scelto me? Forse per la faccia! O per la capacità di far di mettere in gioco il lato umano. Sono un motivatore, riesco a tirare fuori molto dalle persone e capire se ci sono problemi. Questo in _Cucine da incubo_ ha un suo peso, perché bisogna capire quel che c'è dietro a ogni situazione... per esempio in una puntata abbiamo fatto abbracciare due persone che non lo facevano da 30 anni. Cucine da incubo non porta via niente a Villa Crespi: si registra quando siamo chiusi. Mi sto divertendo: giro, conosco persone nuove, anche dello spettacolo. Quanto è autentico il mio personaggio? Completamente: c'è dentro tutto il mio modo di parlare e di pensare. 

*Il programma partità il 15 Maggio su FoxLife (canale 114 di Sky)*

Foto dello Chef Cannavacciuolo

Vedi l'allegato 374


----------



## DannySa (11 Marzo 2013)

Curioso di vedere come sarà


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Marzo 2013)

interessante..i programmi di cucina mi hanno sempre appassionato


----------



## BB7 (11 Marzo 2013)

Show come questo ruotano intorno al personaggio del protagonista, cioè la versione americana senza Ramsey sarebbe molto meno seguita e interessante... quindi staremo a vedere come si comporterà questo chef italiano.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2013)

Sembra interessante, chi ha visto la versione americana mi può spiegare come funziona nel dettaglio?


----------



## Mou (12 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sembra interessante, chi ha visto la versione americana mi può spiegare come funziona nel dettaglio?



Il format è semplice e vincente. Lo chef (negli USA Ramsay) viene chiamato in aiuto da ristoranti sull'orlo del fallimento, e lui deve migliorare la situazione (molto spesso cambiando il menù, rimodellando la cucina, strigliando i proprietari).


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Marzo 2013)

Ha poco da fare Cannavacciuolo, quì i ristoranti falliscono perchè c'è la crisi 

Comunque la versione americana è molto carina.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Il format è semplice e vincente. Lo chef (negli USA Ramsay) viene chiamato in aiuto da ristoranti sull'orlo del fallimento, e lui deve migliorare la situazione (molto spesso cambiando il menù, rimodellando la cucina, strigliando i proprietari).



Ho capito, sembra interessante dai.


----------



## BB7 (12 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ho capito, sembra interessante dai.



Come ho detto prima la cosa che lo rende veramente interessante è Ramsey perchè come al suo solito insulta un pò tutti... per questo staremo a vedere se questo chef farà lo stesso


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Come ho detto prima la cosa che lo rende veramente interessante è Ramsey perchè come al suo solito insulta un pò tutti... per questo staremo a vedere se questo chef farà lo stesso



Dalla faccia sembra simpatico


----------



## smallball (12 Marzo 2013)

difficile poter emulare Ramsey


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2013)

*Il programma partità il 15 Maggio su FoxLife (canale 114 di Sky)

*Ecco un'altra intervista allo Chef *Cannavacciolo, il Ramsay italiano
*
"Per cosa mi sono arrabbiato di più? Per un piatto di gnocchi panna e prosciutto: non si può mettere nel menù un piatto così in un ristorante a 30 metri dal mare. Se mi arrabbio per un piatto che fa schifo o per una cucina che è un porcile è perchè voglio dare una mano alle persone. Se ho visto *Cracco e Masterchef*? Solo nelle ultime puntate della seconda edizione. Mi è piaciuto, ma *non tollero chi illude le persone* dicendo che in 10 puntate si può diventare uno chef. Essere chef significa sgobbare in cucina ogni giorno".


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2013)

Questa sera in onda la prima puntata


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2013)

Ho visto adesso la prima puntata su SkyGo. Molto molto bello. Fatto davvero bene.

Guardatevelo!


----------



## DannySa (16 Maggio 2013)

Online mica si trova vero?


----------



## Ale (16 Maggio 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Il format è semplice e vincente. Lo chef (negli USA Ramsay) viene chiamato in aiuto da ristoranti sull'orlo del fallimento, e lui deve migliorare la situazione (molto spesso cambiando il menù, rimodellando la cucina, strigliando i proprietari).



secondo una statistica che lessi tempo fa, fatta da un tabloid specializzato, tutti i ristoranti che hanno ricevuto l'aiuto di gordon ramsay hanno comunque chiuso i battenti nel giro di 6 / 12 mesi


----------



## Mou (17 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> secondo una statistica che lessi tempo fa, fatta da un tabloid specializzato, tutti i ristoranti che hanno ricevuto l'aiuto di gordon ramsay hanno comunque chiuso i battenti nel giro di 6 / 12 mesi



Io ho letto che molti hanno venduto perché il ristorante prende valore dopo il passaggio di Ramsay  poco fa hanno dato le puntate in cui Ramsay tornava un anno dopo a vedere come andavano le cose, alcuni hanno resistito ai nuovi livelli, altri evidentemente no...


----------



## Ale (17 Maggio 2013)

forte sto cannavacciuolo


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> forte sto cannavacciuolo



E' rozzissimo


----------



## smallball (18 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' rozzissimo


mi ha sorpreso in positivo....mitico e veramente bravo


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2013)

Sisi. E la trasmissione è fatta davvero bene


----------



## Liuke (18 Maggio 2013)

Quando ci sarà la seconda puntata?


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2013)

Mercoledì prossimo


----------



## DannySa (18 Maggio 2013)

Sono riuscito a vederla, davvero ben fatta.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Maggio 2013)

Bel programma,soprattutto perchè Canna non cerca di imitare il mito scozzese.Programma ben fatto.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2013)

Su Sky Go c'è la seconda puntata. Adesso me la vedo..


----------



## pennyhill (24 Maggio 2013)

Bud Spencer è bravissimo.


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2013)

Grandissimo!


----------



## DannySa (24 Maggio 2013)

E' un grande il tipo, ci sa fare!


----------



## Ale (26 Maggio 2013)

trasmissione bluff, leggete qua le recensioni:

ma non era diventato al copolinea? - Recensioni su L'isola Fiorita, Milano - TripAdvisor


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> trasmissione bluff, leggete qua le recensioni:
> 
> ma non era diventato al copolinea? - Recensioni su L'isola Fiorita, Milano - TripAdvisor



Mah la recensione mi sembra una bufala, sul sito della trattoria ci sono le foto del locale nuovo.


----------

